Ask HN: What do you use to improve privacy on your Android phone? - rococode
======
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
Always opt out of the non-mandatory spying via the usual "no thanks"
checkboxes, but much more importantly: I just assume that everything I do on
that phone is logged and correlated to my real identity... even if not by
Google themselves then the government agencies they are being forced by to
hand over data. If an app asks for more permission than it should need to
operate, I won't install it. By default I decline every permission request
until something breaks in the app and I realize the permission request was
legit. Only the most obvious ones I allow without letting it break first, like
the camera app needing access to the camera, pictures...

------
firemelt
Sell it and bought iphone instead

